# Why... Black Cod?



## castro (Jan 19, 2005)

Can anyone explain why when filets of black cod (1 in 100) dissolve / liquidfy when cooked?


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

Sounds like there was some defect during processing or freeze/thaw abuse. I liken it to the occassional mushy shrimp you get with fresh water shrimp.


----------



## step martin (Jun 27, 2012)

Why certain fish liquify when cooked.

Actually, it doesn't have anything to do with the way it was frozen or thawed. When a fish like black cod stays too

long on the hook after being caught, it sometimes drowns before being fished out of the water. The body of the fish then  fills with water. It's hard to tell until you actually cook it. But if it is the case, a nice looking filet will start to turn to fish soup after a few minutes in the oven or in the pan.

It happened to me tonight. That's the explanation I got from the fishmonger along with my money back


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

Bump,

 anyone else with more information about this?

Not saying anything above is right or wrong, just looking for more information.  

The filling up with water thing doesn't seem right to me... I mean isn't the entire fish always submersed and only the swim bladder has some air in it?  The flesh is mostly water all the time also...  it would seem more an enzyme thing / condition / parasite that is more likely?

I really don't know - any fish 'experts' out there?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## fidget1322 (Nov 13, 2012)

sablefish like many others deteriorates it's own flesh while s[pawning. along with other patterns reported such as diving to deep depths and the season at which the sable ussually spawn, the three factors occasionally creat mushy flesh due to protein digesting enzymes the fish produces to convert it's stored fat and protein in to nouraishment for it.s eggs or sperm.


----------

